# Measuring Yard/Landscape Beds



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

I need to get a more accurate number for the square footage of turf/mulch I have, since I've made some changes since I last measured - added a patio, removed trees, re-shaped beds, etc. Trying to figure out how to measure large landscape beds (large groupings of trees in our backyard) so that I can subtract that out from the total square footage.

Google maps/earth has not been particularly useful, since the branches/leaves extend out past the borders of the beds, and the images are out of date by a couple years. Is there an easy way to do this that I'm not aware of? I can obviously get a rough estimate using Google Earth, but just wondering if there is a more exact way since I am able to measure the perimeter of each bed. Looked around on google/youtube re: grade school geometry, but all I found were ways to estimate it by putting it on a grid, and calculating that way.

I came across this tool, which is awesome, but not paying $300 for it since I'll just use it a handful of times https://www.moasure.com/. Wondering if anyone has any insight into how a tool like that or Google Earth calculates the area of an irregular shape like they show on their website.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Hoosier This seems to work for me:

https://app.think-soil.com/size-calc


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Aleamai808 (Apr 2, 2021)

i got the device and stick this week and have been messing around with it doing some quotes. I have been able to export the files as a png to my client's estimates. Moasure saves me time and gives me an accurate measurement of the clients yard. Well worth the money spent. Customers like to see that contractors will expense for new tools. It shows my clients that I'm quoting a fair price and not shooting out some random number.


----------

